# 47 minutes of French pro's racing on gravel



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Tro Bro Leon

- best race name ever.

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xq5f4e_tro-bro-leon-2012_sport?start=49


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

what, no love for French gravel?


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Creakyknees said:


> what, no love for French gravel?


Yes. Me likes le gravier! :thumbsup:


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Thanks, Creaky!


----------



## Unica (Sep 24, 2004)

The sportive for this race has been on my list to do for the last few years.

Watching this I _really_ want to do this next year now


----------



## Keski (Sep 25, 2004)

French pro's?

Won by a 100% english as a first language Canadian.


----------



## gordy748 (Feb 11, 2007)

The French pros include great food, the cons include rude waiters and hairy armpits. Cest la vie.

Nonetheless, I thought this was a pro race, is there a cyclosportive to accompany it too?


----------



## Unica (Sep 24, 2004)

gordy748 said:


> The French pros include great food, the cons include rude waiters and hairy armpits. Cest la vie.
> 
> Nonetheless, I thought this was a pro race, is there a cyclosportive to accompany it too?


It went pro in 2000, and is still a relatively young race - the first edition was in 1984.

Info for this year's sportive can be found here


----------

